# help needed



## terenchion (Jun 30, 2008)

can anyone tell me 2 things please im english living in spain have a girlfriend in davao city she wants to visit with return ticket initially can she get visa in davao city?????? will there be any problems ????
also anyone any idea of the cheapest flights to davao city from spain... thanks very very much for your help guys


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I think your girlfriend should ask the Spanish embassy/consulate in Davao. 

Flights - sorry cant be much help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

If the experience of a British friend of mine with a Columbian wife but living in Spain is anything to go by, he has and continues to have constant hassle with visas and they have to visit Madrid rather regularly to renew one thing after another. Not impossible but do prepare for long waiting times. Good luck.

As for flights, check out the search sites such as Rumbo: Vuelos, Hoteles, Viajes y Vacaciones which gives an idea of costs, routes and airlines. Looks like at least 1200 euros return and 2 stops from Davao to Madrid.


----------

